
Micro-Habits Changed My Life - formorefours
https://medium.com/@peter.e.schroeder/micro-habits-changed-my-life-47f572bfc153?source=linkShare-7043335c1240-1495047102
======
CardenB
These are not "micro habits". These are just habits.

Secondly, the willpower cost of stacking on all these habits can easily eat
away at what you might gain from them. Yes, good habits are very important.
But instead of meditating, reading, following a strict sleep schedule, lifting
weights, and learning French, maybe you should just focus on two to three
strong habits at a time.

